# Call me crazy...Ideas to run past you guys!



## Duck Hunt (Jan 2, 2013)

So just wanted to run some ideas I had brewin.

In May, my roommate will be going to Africa, and scubaing in Lake Malawi. 
I informed him he is to bring(sneak) some real sand from the bottom of the lake back with him.

Ultimately, I want to put this into the tank.
How? 
Possibly a sandfall.
Like so, at about 4:40:





Of course this would be done with a DIY background, and most likely a sump.

Would the fish mess it up? of course there will be sand dispersed over time, but I think it would be a unique touch.

Thoughts?

The setup I want to achieve:

DIY 90g
DIY Sump
DIY 3d BG with all plumbing/sandfall built into sump
DIY Stand

Thoughts


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've actually never seen a sandfall before. Heard of them, but first I've seen one. It looks pretty cool but like you said, the Malawi sand will disperse and mix with your other sand I would imagine. I guess you can always say you have some sand from Malawi in there as a conversation starter.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks so cool....


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I've known a couple people that have tried this. The problem with doing a sandfall in a cichlid tank is that cichlids like water movement so most people use spraybars or powerheads to try to get some good surface agitation and water movement. When you add water movement to a tank with a sandfall you end up with a sandstorm rather than a sandfall. If you notice at 5:20 of the video the surface of the tank (which is shown for a brief couple seconds) it is pretty much glass calm with nothing giving it any agitation except the air stone.

I don't want to sour you on trying it, if you really want to then won't hurt to try. Just wanted to let you know what you might end up with is all.

Steve


----------



## Duck Hunt (Jan 2, 2013)

I appreciate the replies guys.
I am pretty new to the hobby (3 months) but I dream big!

Might do some smaller scale experiments before I go wasting time building the Styrofoam.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Neat idea!

You can certainly try it. Create a small mock up and take it from there. As Steve pointed out, the water movement is going to be the determining factor in the project.


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tell your friend he is stealing my dream vacation!


----------

